# Preventing "snow balls" on fur...



## chriley58

I have a 20 lb cockapoo and I would like to leave his coat a bit longer in the winter but we live in NH and snow is a given. Going out in the snow can cause some rather large snow balls to build up on Elvis. Is there anything you can spray on the coat that would keep the snow from sticking to him? He has a "snowsuit" that covers his belly, chest and part of his front legs which does help. But the exposed parts of his legs get covered.


----------



## Kina_A

I have the same problem with my Bichon/cavalier mix. The only solution that I have come up with is to is a put a sweater on her when she goes out to play in the snow. My mother has knitted one that covers all her legs.

I'm not one to dress my dogs, but if I don't she ends up with snow balls so big that she can't move!


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have the same problem with my Shih Tzu crosses. There are days in the winter when we can't walk with them out in the fields as they soon have such big snowballs on them that they can't walk. We haven't had snow yet but it will soon be here (usually we have some by now) and I haven't figured out any way to stop it, except not walking them when the snow is the consistency that it balls up. Luckily we have fairly dry snow so it is not an every day thing.


----------



## Root

I'm not employed by this company nor do I own this product. 

K9 Top Coat Arctic Fleece Bodysuit


> Can I use the Arctic Fleece Bodysuit in the snow?
> 
> Absolutely! The Arctic Fleece Bodysuit works great in the snow-especially for dogs with longer coats to prevent snowballs. Also, because of our close fit design and type of material used you will keep your dog toasty warm. It will also reduce your dogs exposure to ice and helps to prevent those terrible snowballs from forming on your dogs legs and abdomen.


http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=jnnriqo8


----------



## Tankstar

Best thing to do its keep them as covered as possible IMO. You can shave inside their feet to prevent them from building up in there. after you bring hte dog inside, either blw dry hem off, or put said dog in a tub of warm water to melt them off.


----------



## chriley58

Love that fleece bodysuit, I may have to look into that. Fortunately, he loves to be blown dry so I'll keep that handy. He loves the snow and loves going out with our bigger dogs, but they don't have the snow ball issues he has and they aren't lowriders like him!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv

You can use Musher's Secret (or something similar) to help with the feet...I don't know if I would recommend putting it all over their body, but you could probably put it up the legs a little bit to help with that area...

http://www.musherssecret.net/


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I have a 15lb Yorkie who LOVES the snow and the snowballs building up on his fur were a problem for us too. This year, I am buying him a fleece four-legged jogger and he also had a parka coat to put overtop so I'm hoping for the most he will be covered up and nice and warm!

I'm gonna get one of these:
http://tinkerbellscloset.com/items/coats~sweaters/~tinkerbell~39-s-closet-hoodies~joggers/list.htm


----------



## 5 s corral

i have a std doxie and have the same problem


----------



## PaulBright

cover him up as much as possible  improvise and use baby socks/stockings


----------



## RinseAce

I have a yorkiepoo and the same issue. The quickest way to get rid of them is rinsing them off with warm water (not hot) after we come back in after playing in the snow. We do put a jacket on her to keep most of the snow build up away but the legs always get it when it is wet snow. Luckily this is not an every day occurance as the snow is dry most of the time. I use a pet shower for this hooked up to my laundry tub. It is basically a quick connect (so it is not always there!) flexible hose and sprayer. This allows me to keep most of the dog dry in the winter and simply rinse away the snow balls. Then I use a microfiber towel to dry her legs well and we are all good! Make sure you do have a Hair Snare as well or you will be trying to fish dog hair from your drains.


----------

